# Monday 21th.



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got to fish with some new friends on Monday out of Destin. Josh invited me to fish on his 43 everglades. Wow what a center console. He brought along a few friends including his 82 year old mother and 80 year old father. Oh and lets not forget Bandit. She is an incredable dog. The day started out great. Bait fishing was pretty good but not great. The seas were flat calm and we did 40 knots all the way to our first stop. Fishing was pretty good and we pick away at gags, scamps, almacos, and amberjacks. The bad part is the wind speed got faster and faster the whole time we were fishing. By 2:30 it was rough rough rough. We started in but could only do 15 knots. It was a long ride back to Destin. Josh even put on his diving mask to keep the salt water out of his eyes. Thank you Lord that we were in a big boat. Evelyn, Bob, and Bandit were super troopers and never complained one time as we took our beating. We made it in safe and sound and I can not wait till our next trip. Thank you everyone for having me along. Also a big thank you to Chaz who has got to be the best first mate on the planet. I don't use a mate often, but we I do, he makes me look good. Thanks again buddy. I only had one picture sent to me, so here it is. Good luck everyone and be safe out there. God bless you all. I'm usually standing by on 68, so give me a call if I can ever help anyone out there.

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great job as always Capt! We were about 60 miles off when that wind started blowing Monday. It was a brutal ride back to be sure!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, looks like a trip to back ache ridge! Great job.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

You sure have that deep dropping down pat that's awesome. What kind of tackle are you using for those big Gags I went last weekend and got popped off 3 times with 80 floro and 150 braid. I had one get me in a hole I free spooled him for a few minutes to see if he would come out he didn't so I did again and tied it to the boat cleat and broke my leader at the swivel got my lead back. Congrats on an great trip as always.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Great job Capt Delynn. That's a nice mess of fish as usual.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome board as always Delynn!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always wanted to have an epic grouper day...which seems to be your specialty. Only have a 22' Twin Vee, but it is solid. Where could I find out how much your services cost? Thanks.


----------

